
I want to fork everything - bitsweet
https://medium.com/p/2cb10e446b93?ref=hn
======
jackmaney
While there seem to be repos for some of the projects already
([https://github.com/assemblymade](https://github.com/assemblymade)), there
doesn't seem to be one for Support Foo, yet. When will this repo go live?

~~~
whatupdave
Nice catch! We accidentally had it private. It's up now here:
[https://github.com/assemblymade/support-
foo](https://github.com/assemblymade/support-foo)

------
bitsweet
Love to hear what everyone thinks. I'm sure there will be questions, happy to
answer them.

------
bowerbird
this is what collaboration is all about.

-bowerbird

